# Removing the Bracing?



## junkboxhero (22 Jan 2010)

Hi

I have a Fluval 90 roma, it has a black plastic rim around the top which i am not sure if it is stuctural, and want to remove in order to add a luminaire.

Does anyone know if this is a good idea, or is the tank going to fall apart??

Thanks Junkbox


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2010)

The bracing is there for safety, and I have seen a few members removing it, I was too scared to remove it on my Juwel Rio 125, but I know George Farmer did on his 125 and had no problems.

We do not encourage this practice and off course do so at your own risk.


----------



## danmil3s (22 Jan 2010)

ive pulled the plastic of all my smaller tanks and not had a problem but like LondonDragon says i would be careful because there's always that one time it goes wrong


----------



## junkboxhero (22 Jan 2010)

Does anyone know anyone who has done it with a Fluval 90 roma??


----------



## Garuf (22 Jan 2010)

Why buy a large tank with a rim and bracing if you want the rimless look? I'd go no better than a 60cm removing the rim especially not when tanks like the roma etc are all only a few notes cheaper than a "proper" tank.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Jan 2010)

I'm sure it would be OK, but it will bow a little.  I think I would play on the side of caution to be honest.  I would get some decent experiments and scapes going, and when you're confident enough, buy a quality braceless/rimless tank and start from scratch.  The time you spend experimenting and learning you could also be saving up


----------



## junkboxhero (22 Jan 2010)

garuf it because i already have the tank but want to add more lighting, so i am trying to explore way of doing this without having to buy a new tank, which i am thinking about doing.

Cheer SteveUk, this sound good. What is the best way to get some more light in this tank at the moment there are to 15w T8 have been looking into T6's.


----------



## Garuf (22 Jan 2010)

If you already have it then it's understandable, I read it as though you would be buying it.   

The cheapest way if you have a hood is to add a second dual ballast and add t5's or if your tank gives access to the tank edges and luminaire would do.


----------



## chilled84 (22 Jan 2010)

I WOULD PRACTICE THIS WITH CAUTION! the weight of the water forced down apon the stand is the same to the presure forced outwards. A small tank has nowhere near the weight or presure compared to a larger tank, Get me mate.


----------



## Nick16 (22 Jan 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> I WOULD PRACTICE THIS WITH CAUTION! the weight of the water forced down apon the stand is the same to the presure forced outwards. A small tank has nowhere near the weight or presure compared to a larger tank, Get me mate.


  hes not taking up kung-fu. beware little one, for the dragon is sleeping.   


yeah, as other emebers have said, leave it well alone, if your tank is in warranty and it breaks due to you removing it, you wont have a leg to stand on. (no martial arts pun intended)


----------



## chilled84 (22 Jan 2010)

> hes not taking up kung-fu. beware little one, for the dragon is sleeping.


 o gggss funny.


----------



## AdAndrews (22 Jan 2010)

Ive got a fluval roma 125 and considered the same thing.

The trim isnt actually a brace as such, taking it away(as long as no damage is done to silicone) shouldnt pose a problem, although getting it off may be quite hard, you will need to saw down the plastic, keeping a few mm away from the top of the glass, and then try and remove the silicone that is holding it in place.


----------



## junkboxhero (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all the replys still not sure I want to give this a go. Might do as steveuk says and experiment with this tank for a bit longer maybe change the substrate and just have a play with the setup.

Also think I might do what garuf was saying and add a is to add a second dual ballast with some T5's does anyone no where I can get one that would fit a fuval Roma 90 or even if this can be done?

Thanks


----------



## AdAndrews (22 Jan 2010)

I would just change the t8s for 2xt6's from aqua essentials and run it on a really good substrate, minimal dosing, med co2 and really good flow and you will prob be ablem to grow some of the demanding species


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Jan 2010)

I have put douple 24w t5 hagen ballast on fluval roma 90. You can get it for 35 from ebay. Will need to make some holes in the plastic as 24 watts wouldnt fit without it but the advantage is that you get some more lighting on the edges witch on original 18 inch t8 is an issue.


----------

